# New! ?VIBRATION KILLERS? for your B-Stinger, Doinker, X-Rod, Posten, etc.



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

*New! “VIBRATION KILLERS” for your B-Stinger, Doinker, X-Rod, Posten, etc.*

*Ready to ship IMMEDIATELY!!*

DOES THE VIBRATION FROM YOUR ULTRA STIFF STABILIZER TRANSFER TO YOUR SIGHT BAR, REST, LIMB BOLTS, HAND, SHOULDER OR ELBOW? Do you want more vibration dampening without the movement of rubber and steel weights on the end of your long stabilizer? WE HAVE THE ANSWERS! … Shock Collar and/or Mini-Silencers. As an option for any 5/8” to 1¼” diameter Carbon or Aluminum rod, the “Mini-Silencer” pictured above had a retail price of $50.00. We are now offering it at a Special AT price of $25.00. This 2-piece aluminum unit is 1½” diameter and 2” long and unscrews in the middle. It is *ULTRA-LIGHT* and *ADJUSTABLE* at 1.4 oz. to 4.4 oz., depending on how many of the *6 WEIGHT BALLS* (1/3 oz. each) you install in the furnished Jel-lubber™ module. Jel-lubber is a Jello®-like elastomer with phenomenal vibration and shock-absorbing ability. When the shot goes off, the vibration goes into the weight balls, which try to move. The movement is smothered by the Jel-lubber before it can be transferred to the aluminum case, down the rod and into your hand, sight, rest, etc. The softer the elastomer, the more vibration is dampened. This type of Jel does not have enough tear-strength to mold into external dampeners, therefore our patented application keeps the Jel intact and protected and allows the weight balls to absorb and Jel to kill vibration without the housing flexing or contorting during the shot process. The result is an ultra-soft shot without undue movement at the tip of your stabilizer. The Mini-Silencer is drilled and tapped on both ends to accept any stabilizer with 5/16” X 24 thread. One end tapers to 1” and will mate with ¾” or larger tube stabilizers. The opposite end tapers and is countersunk to accept a 5/8” diameter rod or a Screw-In Bow Jax or 5/8” stack weights. The 1” diameter side can be used on top of most stack weights on most stabilizers (see picture above). Mini-Silencer can be adjusted for any application. For example: the total weight is 4 oz. with 5 balls installed, and 3 oz. with 2 balls installed. This can be used as a substitute for 2, 3 or 4 oz. stack weights that shooter’s typically use on the end of their stabilizers. 
Includes Jel-lubber™ module and 6 weight balls. Available in black or silver. 

*Screw-in BowJax (.6 oz.) pictured below (not included) is an additional $5.00.* 

Mini Silencer











*Our second solution is the Shock Collar.* 

*“SHOCK COLLAR” New from Bernie’s Control Freak Steadilizers. Ready to ship IMMEDIATELY!!*
This NEW low profile vibration dampener is made of ultra-soft rubber… weighs less than 1 ounce. Only 2½” long, 1 5/8” diameter … only 3/8” thick. It is made especially for the larger diameter aluminum or carbon stabilizers: ¾” to 1¼” in diameter. (X-Rods, B-Stingers, Doinkers, Posten’s, etc.) Unlike others on the market, it takes out the shock but doesn’t catch the wind — at a very economical price. Great for bowhunters and target shooters alike. This pliable elastomer will stretch over large diameter stabilizers like an elastic collar. The raised ridges trap the shock and vibration over its entire length. Can also be separated into two 1¼” units so they can be placed at different points on the rod for maximum vibration dampening, without adding unwanted weight to the stabilizer itself. *Can be used in conjunction with the Mini-Silencer for extra dampening.* Retail $14.00 *AT Special $12 Staff Shooter price $10.00*


Shock Collar










Shock Collar (2 part)










In real life... (new pic)


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

Any pics with it on a stabilizer?


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

lunkerbuster said:


> Any pics with it on a stabilizer?


Pics will be up shortly.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## rooster4l (Oct 16, 2007)

you killing me coach now I got to get some of those. if its as good as all your other stuff it will be great!!!!!!!!!!!!! keep up the good work


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

PM sent!!!!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## JONEZ24 (Aug 7, 2009)

*best results*

Just got a shock collar to try out and was wondering where on the stab you are seeing the best results. I thought that it would be best out towards the weights. The only problem is that it adds more weight at the end. Any info would be appreciated, moving this thing around is difficult on a 1" bar.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Most guys put it up close to the wts....it weighs only 1oz. ...the Sims deresonator weighs 1.6oz. Another method is to cut it in half (2 -1.25 in. pieces) and put one in the middle and one on the end, but you can move it around to find where your rod vibrates the most. Not all rods are the same. The best way to move it easily is to put some baby powder or talcum powder on the table top and put the tip of your little finger in it and then put your finger insde the collar and spread it around. This will make it slide easily to wherever you want. You can also put soapy water on it but it take time for it to dry. If you have any more questions feel free to call me...6143221038


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

Got 3 in the mail today. Great product that works great. I am putting a half of one on the thick part of a Bow Rattler Suppressor. Turning it inside out as suggested for a better fit and lower profile look. Just what the Dr. ordered. Thanks to coachbernie for helping me out and suggesting the inside out idea since the Shock Collar is actually designed for stabilizer rods and not the smaller o.d. rods I'm using it on.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Big Eazy said:


> Got 3 in the mail today. Great product that works great. I am putting a half of one on the thick part of a Bow Rattler Suppressor. Turning it inside out as suggested for a better fit and lower profile look. Just what the Dr. ordered. Thanks to coachbernie for helping me out and suggesting the inside out idea since the Shock Collar is actually designed for stabilizer rods and not the smaller o.d. rods I'm using it on.


Thanks for the update...can you post some pics?


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

*Pics on the Bow Rattler*

Here ya go:


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

will they work on the xtreme flatliner pro xl?


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> will they work on the xtreme flatliner pro xl?


They will work on all stabs!...call me at 6143221038 for more info.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

will you be in London KY this weekend? 
if so will you honor the at special there.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> will you be in London KY this weekend?
> if so will you honor the at special there.


Yes, to both!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rockinxj00 (Sep 19, 2009)

here is a pic of the shock collar and stabilizer on my maxxis 35


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Tim G used these dampeners when he won Erie IBO...Congrats on the good shooting!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

The "DRAGON" is coming!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

bump for some great products


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Come to the booth at the ASA Classic...we got lots of NEW STUFF...including the DRAGON eXtreme Pro!!!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Kktkev (May 20, 2010)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Kktkev (May 20, 2010)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------

